# Need a driver for Dell 1125 MultiPrinter for OS X



## Chris65 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am trying not to sell my Dell 1125 Multi Function printer. It is a basic and dependable machine. I recently bought a MacBook Pro 15.4. Very happy, but need to print, soon. Please, offer me some guidance.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 8, 2009)

I will bet you won't have much luck on the Mac. That Dell printer is host-based, which means it will work great, as long as you are running Windows. That means it requires various parts of the Windows software to work. And, that would mean that you have to install Windows on your Mac to do that.
Hopefully, one of the reasons that you have your Mac, is to avoid Windows, and all that that means.... 

If you don't have a Windows computer now, that Dell printer will be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Chris65 (Mar 8, 2009)

Not what I wanted to hear, but the truth hurts and Windows XP is a "sham". I mean shame, "sham". ANy suggestions for a mono laser/fax on the low end?


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 8, 2009)

Chris65 said:


> I am trying not to sell my Dell 1125 Multi Function printer. It is a basic and dependable machine. ...


Your printer is listed in the Linux Foundation's OpenPrinting project database as a paperweight.


----------



## skybolt (Mar 9, 2009)

We recently bought a Brother monochorme laser for $79, and it is great!  I can't remember the model number (at work right now), but look around the Brother site or local retailers (we bought ours at Staples) and you should find something good.  We also previously had a Brother AIO that worked great as well.  Both can/could work wirelessly between our two Macbooks, so that is a plus (at least for us).


----------

